

Ask HN: The future of medicine and IT - csomar

I'm going to study medicine in the new few years (8 years!!!), I'm wondering (I'm a geek and software developer) what future is for the IT applied to medicine, is it promising. I worked with computers since 2001, I love programming and I'm self-taught.<p>I wonder if I can in the future mix my medicine knowledge with programming and IT??<p>Any ideas or links are appreciated!
======
TomOfTTB
Personally I believe the future of IT and Medicine to be in the field of
Predictive Analytics (In fairness this is what I've spent the last several
years working on so I'm a bit biased).

What computers do very well is to crunch numbers. The problem is the
confidentiality laws are so strict that the numbers have never been available.
The future I believe is coming and the future that I'm trying to bring about
is one where we realize a computer can separate diagnosis and treatment
information from identity and in doing so can access hugely valuable data
without ever violating a client's privacy. Then it can use that data to show
us patterns that we as humans would never see.

This type of technology, which already exists today, could lead to faster
diagnosis and most importantly preventitive care that keeps people from
getting sick in the first place. That, to me, is the greatest thing IT can
provide for humanity in the next decade or so.

Don't get me wrong. There will be great advances in technology that have
nothing to do with the above. But those will be in things like nanotechnology
and laser development which (a) isn't what I'd call IT and (b) would require
you focus all your attention on them.

------
karatchov
A piece of advice from a med student: focus on your studies ! Since you have a
good computer experience, there is little chance that you lose your
IT/Programming knowledge if you just focus on your medecine. BUT, there are
much higher risks that you end up with a poor medecine knowledge if you try to
mix it with computing.

So, try to be a good or a very good doctor for the next 8 years, then you can
try to mix.

~~~
csomar
Thanks for the advice! I need to focus on my studies right. what about summer,
can I take a (programming) holiday on it? Is it bad or good? Shall i in summer
still focused on medicine?

~~~
karatchov
I don't see any reason why you shouldn't enjoy your summer. My point is that
your first priority should be "to get the most complete medical education".
This doesn't mean you have to forget about programming/IT.

~~~
csomar
But when you study you need to be strict about it.

I happened to be distracted with the world of IT when I study in school. ->
Limiting yourself and putting borders is a must.

Thanks for taking care and replying.

Just by curiosity: Are you a doctor?

